# Hi I'm new...



## arielle123 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi I'm new (I just found this site and am loving it!) I'm a new MAC addict, longtime beauty addict and am so happy to have found this place!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## glam8babe (Jul 27, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Aug 3, 2008)

welcome to specktra, arielle. fabulous name, btw!


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## msmack (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

